# Mehrtagestour im Karwendel möglich ?



## Deleted 54516 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

ist es möglich eine Mehrtagestour im Karwendel  mit 3-4 Hüttenübernachtungen zu machen ?
Wenn ja, hat das schonmal jemand gemacht und hat Infos für mich ??

DAnke vorab 

Gruß

  Ralf


----------



## dede (23. Juli 2014)

Da kannst bis zu einer Woche rumfahren, v.a. wenn man noch die Achensee- und Wettersteinregion mit einbindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmmartin (23. Juli 2014)

Hi,
ich weiss natürlich jetzt nicht, was für Anforderungen (km, hm, trailorientiert oder cc...) du an so eine Runde stellst, daher kann ich mal nur ins Blaue was vorgeben: wenn du z.B. von Achenkirch aus startest wär sowas möglich:

Tag 1: Achenkirch - Ghf. Hagen - Ghf. Post - Kaiserhütte - Krinner-Kofler-Haus - Scharnitz - Karwendlhaus (ca. 90km/2000hm)
Tag 2: Karwendlhaus - Falkenhütte - Hohljoch oder übers Risstal - Eng - Lamsenjochhütte - Gramei (oder über Plumsjoch) - Feilalm (ca. 60km/1900hm)
Tag 3: Feilalm - Schleimssattel - Mantschenalm - Tiefenbachalm - Gröbner Hals - Gufferthütte (ca. 55km/2000hm)
Tag 4: Gufferthütte - Erzherzog-Johann-Klause - Fürschlachtklause - Kaiserhaus - Schmalzklausenalm - Kögeljoch - Achenkirch ( ca. 70 km/2100hm)

für genauere Planung z.B. hier etwas rumspielen: http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/


----------



## steelheader (24. Juli 2014)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ist es möglich eine Mehrtagestour im Karwendel  mit 3-4 Hüttenübernachtungen zu machen ?
> Wenn ja, hat das schonmal jemand gemacht und hat Infos für mich ??
> ...



Wir starten am Samstag zu einer selbstgeplanten 5 Tagestour von K-stein, Wendepunkt wird Eh-wald sein.
kann Dir dann berichten wie es war.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. Juli 2014)

steelheader schrieb:


> Wir starten am Samstag zu einer selbstgeplanten 5 Tagestour von K-stein, Wendepunkt wird Eh-wald sein.
> kann Dir dann berichten wie es war.


Hey prima,

danke !!

Gerne auch PN


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. Juli 2014)

mmmartin schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich weiss natürlich jetzt nicht, was für Anforderungen (km, hm, trailorientiert oder cc...) du an so eine Runde stellst, daher kann ich mal nur ins Blaue was vorgeben: wenn du z.B. von Achenkirch aus startest wär sowas möglich:
> 
> Tag 1: Achenkirch - Ghf. Hagen - Ghf. Post - Kaiserhütte - Krinner-Kofler-Haus - Scharnitz - Karwendlhaus (ca. 90km/2000hm)
> ...



Hallo,

erstmal danke,
also Starten wollte wir, da wir mit dem Zug anreisen in Garmisch.
die Grobe Richtung die ich mir vorgestellt hatte wäre
Garmisch - grainau - Eibsee - Ehrwald - Leutasch - Mittenwald - Karwendel - Karwendelhaus - Falkenhütte - Ahornboden - Plumsjochhütte - Achensee  - Mittenwald - Garmisch
Berghoch gerne Autobahn, runter dürfen es schon trails sein.Halt nicht gerade S3 oder S4 

Was denkst du zu der Runde ???


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2014)

Trails in der Gegend ist halt nicht ganz einfach, da eigtl (fast) alles verboten ist. Abhängig von der Tageszeit und (wenn möglich) abseits der Hauptsaison kann man das ein oder andere Wegerl aber schon mit einbauen (Blindseetrail oder auch runter in die Eng z.B. oder auch den Seebergsteig u/o Mariensteig).
Deine Routenführung paßt ja schon recht gut. Kommt halt jetzt noch auf die angedachte Tagesleistung (km/Hm) an, dann läßt sich da problemlos eine 3-4 Tagesrunde draus/drum herum basteln....


----------



## udok (27. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Möcht auch eine 2-3 Tage Hüttentour durchs Karwendel machen. 
Ich kenne eigentlich nur den Bike GPS Tourenplaner. Aber auf der Karte fehlen doch sehr viele Wege und Hütten mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. 
mmmartin hat ja schon einige Tracks vorgeschlagen, aber viele Hütten wie zb. Gufferthütte finde ich bei GPS Tourenplaner nicht.
Mit welchem Werkzeug ( Karte ) plant ihr Eure Touren ?

Meine bisherige Tourplanung:

Tag 1: Mittenwald-Scharnitz-Karwendelhaus ( fahre erst gegen 12 Uhr mittags los )
Tag 2:	   Karwendelhaus-Falkenhütte-Laliderertal (fahrbar ?)-Eng-Plumsjoch-Schleimsattel-  ???  wo Übernachten  ???
alternativ: Karwendelhaus-Falkenhütte-Laliderertal-Eng-Lamsenjoch  ???  wo übernachten ???
Aus älteren Beiträgen habe ich gelesen dass man von der Falkenhütte das Laliderertal nach Eng kaum fahren kann ?
Tag 3: sollte ohne viele Höhenmeter zurück nach Mittenwald, oder ist das zu weit und muss noch ne Üernachtung planen?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir mit Vorschlägen helfen könnt.
Kondition: gut
Technik: S0-S1
Hm: 1500 - 2000 / Tag
km: 30 - 50 / Tag

Vielleicht gibt es gps Tracks ?

LG
Udo


----------



## McNulty (27. Juli 2014)

Fürs Karwendel kann man gut mit dem Moser planen - wenn man ihn hat.
Runde sieht so ziemlich unrund aus.
Alternativvorschlag:
Tag 1: Scharnitz-Solsteinhaus (ca. 1100 hm, 45 min Schieben)
Tag 2: Runter ins Inntal und entweder hoch zum Hallerangerhaus (1500 hm) oder weiter hinten hoch zur Lamsenjochhütte (1700hm) beides mit etwas schieben
Tag 3: Zurück nach Mittenwald (vom Hallerangerhaus mehr oder weniger nur Abwärts) - von der Lamsenjochhütte über die Vereinsalm (ca. 900 hm).

Auf GPSies müsste man eigentlich alle Teilstrecken finden

Have Fun

McNulty


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2014)

Du kannst bei deiner Variante in der Gernalm übernachten. http://www.gernalm.at/ Am nächsten Tag könntest du dann über den Schleimssattel und diverse Varianten zurück nach Mittenwald.

Der Vorschlag mit dem Solstein ist zwar ganz nett, aber du musst dann auf der Südseite ewig im Tal rumgurken, von Zirl bis nach Hall oder zum Lamsenjoch sogar noch weiter. Ich hätte dazu keine Lust... Als Tagestour ist der Solstein allerdings top.


----------



## McNulty (27. Juli 2014)

Na ja, Inntal kann sich ziehen - dafür wird der dritte Tag easy.  Die Rückfahrt über Schleimsatttel ist nicht ohne - wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe landet man dann am Silvenstein und muss dann noch mal mehr oder weniger steil/weit zurück (Mautstraße Richtung Hinterriss/Wallgau oder Soiernweg oder Vereinalm). Wenn der dritte Tag nicht so easy sein muß: Scharnitz -> Hallerangerhaus -> Inntal -> Lamsenjoch -> Kleiner Ahornboden -> Scharnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (28. Juli 2014)

Falkenhütte-Eng über die Laliderer Reiß'n und das Hohljoch ist technisch nicht ganz einfach, ja (zudem ist die Abfahrt ab dem Hohljoch per se verboten). Laliderer Reiß'n ist meist (unteres) S2, aber halt immer wieder auch mit ein paar Blöcken "verziert" (je nachdem, was da grad vom Berg runtergekommen ist/nachgeschoben wurde). Vom Hohljoch in die Eng (wie gesagt, ist an sich explizit verboten, wenn man spätabends oder frühmorgens, z.B. mit Start an der Falkenhütte unterwegs ist kann man das aber evtl. schon machen) hast du alles dabei: ein paar flowige Abschnitte, ein paar etwas engere Kehren und den ein oder anderen (bis zu S3) Absatz. Ob du das fahren kannst liegt an deiner individuellen Fahrtechnik, aber wenn du S0-S1 als dein Limit ansiehst dürftest du auf dem Trail (ebenso wie in Teilen unter den laliderer Wänden) nur bedingt Spaß haben.....


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Juli 2014)

Servus,
man kann am Plumsjoch übernachten. Der Bauer hat dazu gebaut und es gibt nun einen neuen komfortableren Bereich neben der alten Hütte. Die böse Gerda ist auch nicht mehr da. Ich habe es am Anfang dieser Saison als angenehmer empfunden.

Die Gufferthütte ist im Rofan und nicht im Karwendel. Die Gufferthütte zahlt sich landschaftlich aus. Wenn du die mit machen willst. Musst halt am 4. Tag übern Sylvensteinsee zurück nach Scharnitz einige Kilometer machen oder du fährst am Kaiserhaus vorbei zur Buchackeralm und dann runter nach Wörgl und fährst mit dem Zug zurück nach Scharnitz. Wenn ich sowa sin der Art fahre, starte ich Wörgl mit der Bahn und fahre nach Scharnitz und bike dann zurück.


----------



## dede (28. Juli 2014)

Oder Gufferthütte-Brandenberger Tal-Kögljoch-Achensee-Inntal-Stallental... das wird dann aber schon ziemlich lang!


----------



## udok (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

so ich habe jetzt mal eine Runde zusammengestellt:

Tag 1: Mittenwald-Scharnitz-Karwendelhaus-Kl.Ahornboden-Karwendelau (Johannestal)-Eng-Plumsjoch-Gernalm   60 km  ca. 1800 hm
Tag 2: Gernalm-Schleimsattel-Tiefenbachalm-Gröbner Hals-Achenkirch-Gufferthütte	37 km   ca. 1800 hm
Tag 2 alternativ: Gernalm-Pertisau-Achensee-Buchau-Kögljoch-Steinberg-Gang-Pinegg-Kaiserhaus-Gufferthütte  61 km  ca. 1700 hm
Tag 3: Gufferthütte-Sattel-Achenwald-Kaiserwacht-Fall-Sylvenstein-Vorderiss-Krün-Mittenwald	60 km   ca. 800 hm

Was meint Ihr zu der Runde ?

Udo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2014)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall übers Kögljoch fahren, aber danach nicht auf direktem Weg nach Steinberg, sondern übers Grundachental nach Steinegg. Das ist zwar etwas weiter, aber total schön. Hernach kannst du dir ja überlegen, ob du direkt zur Gufferthütte fahren magst, oder den Umweg über den Steinbergweg (allerdings auch reizvoll) und Kaiserhaus machst. Aber die Auffahrt von dort zur Gufferthütte ist ewig lang und nicht sehr aufregend, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## McNulty (29. Juli 2014)

Am dritten Tag könnte man von dr Gufferthütte auch direkt runter nach Wildbad Kreuth und dann über Glashütte/Achenpass zum Sivensteinspeicher. Weiss aber nicht, ob man zwischen WB Kreuth und Abzweig Silvenstein irgendwo auf die Straße muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich mir das so recht vorstelle, passt die Gufferthütte von der Wegführung eigentlich nicht so richtig rein, der 3. Tag dürfte ziemlich langweilig sein.
Vorschlag: Lieber von der Gernalm zum Lamsenjoch und auf der Lamsenjochhütte übernachten, am 3. Tag dann über Hinterriss und den Soiernweg nach Krün und weiter nach Mittenwald. Landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch sicher interessanter. Kögljoch etc. ist zwar auch schön, aber das erkaufst du dir mit einem wirklich faden 3. Tag.


----------



## udok (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hört sich gut an über den Soiernweg. .
Ist das die Route  Vom kl. Ahornboden kommend:  Hinterriss-Brandau-Vorderriss-über Soiernweg zur Fischbachalm-Krün Mittenwald?

Gruss


----------



## McNulty (1. August 2014)

ja genau so - wobei dann der Klassiker eher Hinterriß-Vereinalm-Mittenwald ist. Ist m.E. auch etwas netter - sicher Geschmackssache.
Pros wären: Auffahrt teilweise auf Trail (wobei da glaube ich irgendein Verbotsschild steht), abenteuerliche Flußüberquerung, Einkehr auf der Alm möglich, ausserdem auch ein bisschen kürzer.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. August 2014)

Stimmt, das ist etwas kürzer, mir persönlich würde aber der Soiernweg besser gefallen. Aber wie du schreibst, Geschmackssache. Aber zumindest kann man auf der Vereinalm einkehren, ob die Fischbachalm auf hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## udok (1. August 2014)

Super Danke für Euere Beiträge.

Die Tour nochmal überarbeitet und sieht jetzt final wie folgt aus:
Tag 1: Lermoos-Ehrwalder Alm-Gaistal-Mittenwald
Tag 2: Mittenwald-Scharnitz-Karwendelhaus-kl. Ahornboden-Falkenhütte
Tag 3: Falkenhütte-kl Ahornboden-Johannestal-Hinterriss-Vereinalm-Mittenwald
Tag 4: Mittenwald-Elmau-Grainau-Eibsee-Hochtörlehütte-Ehrwald-Lermoos
Ende


----------



## dede (1. August 2014)

Warum fährst du am Ende des 1. Tages nach Mittenwald, nur um dann am 2. Tag die gleiche Strecke wieder zurückzufahren? Ist zwar ganz nett dort im Riedboden, aber 1x gefahren langt eigtl. zumal du ja nochmal nach Mittenwald zurückkommst für die letzte Ü...


----------



## udok (1. August 2014)

hey dede,

Könnte auch am Ende des ersten Tag in Scharnitz übernachten. Und von dort aus zur Falkenhütte durchstarten....
Das werde ich wohl auch so machen.

Danke für die Info


----------



## McNulty (1. August 2014)

Scharnitz im engeren Sinne ist zum Übernachten ziemlich gruselig. Evt hat die Community Tipps


----------



## johnnycalzone (25. Dezember 2016)

Moin zusammen,
ich hole mal diesen alten Thread aus der Versenkung, ich will keinen Neuen eröffnen und meine Absichten sind ähnlich zum TE.
Ich habe vor, mit 2 Freunden, die recht fit sind, Ende Mai eine 4-5 Tagestour in den Alpen zu machen. Hab ihnen von meinen Alpentouren erzählt und jetzt sind sie heiß auf die Berge ;-)
Fahrtechnisch sind sie noch nicht dolle, ich bin ein Paar Alpencross gefahren und will ihnen deshalb nicht zu viel zumuten. Viel wichtiger ist, ob Ende Mai schon alles fahrbar ist? Einen normalen Winter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du Hütten findest, die Anfang Mai offen haben, kannst fahren. Meines Wissens nach hat da aber nichts offen und somit geht bei einem normalen Winter fix nix. Im Winter rauschen dort viele Lawinen runter die den Weg versperren. Geräumt wird nur wenn wer offen hat. Ohne Räumung gibts Stellen die meterhoch mit Schnee gefüllt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (26. Dezember 2016)

Sei nicht so streng,   Michi! Am Haus alles fertig?

Ende Mai geht das nämlich, mit etwas Glück, sehr wohl, oder auch gar nicht.........

Du müstest mich bitte Mitte Mai mal anschreiben. Dann kann ich dir Genaueres mitteilen!


----------



## johnnycalzone (26. Dezember 2016)

Danke erstmal. Dann hoffe ich mal auf einen schneearmen Winter 
Ich bin Mitte April mal mit einem Freund von Hinterriß aus Richtung Falkenhütte gefahren. Kurz vor der Hütte mussten wir umkehren, noch zuviel Altschnee...
Ich hatte grob überlegt, von Garmisch zur Reintalhütte zu fahren. am zweiten Tag von dort zur Plumsjochhütte. Am dritten Tag nach Oberaudorf und Tag 4 und 5 Richtung Garmisch zurück. Von der Streckenführung habe ich an den Tagen noch gar keinen Plan. Dort kenne ich mich noch nicht aus und kenne noch keine schöne Strecke in dem Bereich.
Silberrücken
Da komme ich gerne drauf zurück!


----------



## Silberrücken (26. Dezember 2016)

Reintal wird wohl nix, die anderen Wege würden u. U. schon machbar sein, mit ein bisschen 
Wetterglück!


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Dezember 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Sei nicht so streng,   Michi! Am Haus alles fertig?


OK. Ich versuch nicht so streng zu sein: Wenn dieser Winter so weiter geht, dann geht es ganzjährig zu fahren. Momentan wärs kein Problem. Bei einem normalen Winter ist Anfang Mai aber wirklich Kacke. Wir sind aber mal im Mai übers Plumsjoch und sind die halbe Zeit mit dem Rad an der Seite über Schneefelder gewatschelt und da die Wege randvoll mit Schnee waren und der Altschnee sehr rutschig ist, würde ich es mit Radschuhen wirklich nicht empfehlen.


Silberrücken schrieb:


> Sei nicht so streng,   Michi! Am Haus alles fertig?


Servus! Das Haus ist seit 5 Jahren fertig. War ein größeres Projekt. Hat aber gut gepasst. 

Ich bin jetzt mal nicht so streng: Wir haben einen ganz schlechten Winter. Bis jetzt könnte man problemlos fahren. Bei einem normalen Winter wird man Anfang Mai aber übers Plumsjoch nicht drüber kommen, ausser der Johann  (Plumsjochwirt) räumt die Strasse. ... der Johann ist aber nicht für seinen Fleiss bekannt. Karwendelhaus sperrt Anfang Juni auf und das hat schon seinen Grund.

Gehst noch biken?


----------



## Silberrücken (26. Dezember 2016)

Klaro, Michi. Neben Aqua Gym ist das die einzige Sportart, welche der verschlissene Körper noch klaglos mitmacht.


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Dezember 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Klaro, Michi. Neben Aqua Gym ist das die einzige Sportart, welche der verschlissene Körper noch klaglos mitmacht.


Ja. Ich merks auch langsam.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin schon mal Ende Mai durch´s Val d´Uina. Man muss halt die Streckenwahl dann den Gegebenheiten anpassen und gescheite Schuhe anziehen, damit man Schneefelder queren kann. Dabei aber auf Unterspülungen achten!


----------



## johnnycalzone (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich merke, vielleicht wollen wir doch etwas zuviel Ende Mai. Da wir aus der Nähe von Hamburg kommen, wollen nicht noch weiter gen Süden fahren. Dort ist der Schnee vermutlich schon etwas früher geschmolzen. Habt ihr alternative Gegenden im Nordalpenraum, in denen man eine mehrtägige Tour Ende Mai machen kann? Hüttenübernachtungen sind kein Muss, aber das i-Tüpfelchen (für jemanden, der das noch nie gemacht hat)...


----------



## McNulty (29. Dezember 2016)

Ende Mai /Nordalpen ist für die weite Anreise einfach zu viel Risiko - kann klappen, muss aber nicht. Gehe einfach weiter nach Süden - Bozen, Gardasee, Vinschgau.

Oder gleich Fliegen und Finale oder Insel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2017)

Ich will kein neues Thema aufmachen und hänge mich hier mal an bzgl. Solsteinhaus.
Ist das in Süd-Nord-Richtung (also Aufstieg ab Zirl) in irgendeiner Form sinnvoll, oder Blödsinn?


----------



## McNulty (2. September 2017)

@Fubbes : Ich dachte du kennst schon jeden Felsen . Von Scharnitz wär es besser weil etwas weniger Schieben Tragen und Rundtour.
Aber gehen geht es schon - ich schätze Pi mal Daumen knapp 400hm schiebtragen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. September 2017)

Naja, von Scharnitz aus ist es auch nicht weniger zu schieben. Das sollte eigentlich dann bergab auch fahrbar sein.


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2017)

Das hab ich mir so gedacht. Danke. Der Aufstieg ist dann halt nur lang.
Ich kenne viel, aber nicht alles  Das Solsteinhaus z.b. nicht. War auch fast 15 Jahre nicht mehr im Karwendel.


----------



## isartrails (5. September 2017)

Solsteinhaus hab ich bisher immer nur in Nord-Süd-Richtung gemacht und käme auch gar nicht auf die Idee, es andersrum zu versuchen. Der Schiebe/Trage-Anteil wäre länger, dir ginge der Singletrail Ri. Inntal flöten, während der nach Norden so Naja ist.
Mehrtagesrunde durchs Karwendel ist möglich, etwas kompliziert zu konstruieren, manchmal entbehrt's einer gewissen Richtungs-Logik und man ist viel auf Wegerln unterwegs, die sich eher zum Wandern eignen. Eine eindeutige Routenführung drängt sich jedenfalls nicht auf.


----------



## Fubbes (5. September 2017)

Gut, dann überdenke ich das noch mal. Die Idee war von der Adolf-Pichler-Hütte kommend das Inntal zu queren und noch zum Solsteinhaus ins Karwendel weiter zu fahren.

Für eine Mehrtagestour ist das Karwendel doch super geeignet. Man  kann kreuz und quer durch fahren. Im Vergleich zum Wetterstein zum Beispiel, das man eigtl. nur umrunden kann oder die Stichtour ins Reintal.
Zum Wandern sind viele Ecken dagegen eher langweilig, weil die Täler so lang sind. Geh mal von Scharnitz zum Karwendelhaus, da wünscht man sich sehnsüchtig ein Fahrrad. Nimmt man den Mittenwalder Höhenweg, sieht das natürlcih anders aus 

Die aus meiner Sicht sinnvollste Route für die erste Karwendeltour (und sie wurde in diesem Thread noch gar nicht genannt) ist die Acht: Mittenwald - Karwendelhaus - Falkenhütte (Übernachtung) - Rißbachtal - Plumsjoch - Achensee - Jenbach - Stallental - Lamsenjoch (Übernachtung) - Eng - Hinterriß - Ferinalm - Mittenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (5. September 2017)

Als Mehrtagestour als "Mini-Transalp-Alternative" oder eigentlich noch besser: Bike and Hike: Kleiner/Großer Solstein, Birkarspitze,Karwendelspitzen; Pleisenspitze, Berg hinter der Hallerangerhütter (fällt mir grade nicht ein), Nordkette (von der Pfeishütte)

Je nach Fahr/Tragekönnen gibt es auch eine Menge (verbotener) S2/S3/S4 Trails

@Fubbes: Stanserjoch kann man in vier Richtungen abfahren...


----------



## isartrails (5. September 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Für eine Mehrtagestour ist das Karwendel doch super geeignet. Man  kann kreuz und quer durch fahren.


Wenn man "kreuz und quer fahren" als eine super geeignete Option ansieht, dann stimmt deine Einschätzung sicherlich.  Ich hab dazu ja bekannterweise eine striktere Vorstellung.


Fubbes schrieb:


> Die aus meiner Sicht sinnvollste Route ... ist die Acht: Mittenwald - Karwendelhaus - Falkenhütte (Übernachtung) - Rißbachtal - Plumsjoch - Achensee - Jenbach - Stallental - Lamsenjoch (Übernachtung) - Eng - Hinterriß - Ferinalm - Mittenwald.


Mit einer Acht (und ihren mathematischen Potenzen) lassen sich natürlich viele Touren im oben genannten Sinn zusammenbasteln. Bevor man vom Achensee ins Inntal abfährt, könnte man noch nordwärts in einer (mehreren) Extra-Schleife(n) den Sylvensteinspeichersee mitnehmen, den Schleimssattel, das Demeljoch oder den Gröbner Hals.
Ab Inntal dann, Stanserjoch wurde ja auch schon erwähnt...
...und, verdammt, einmal auf der Lams', sollte man da nicht den Trail in die Gramai unbedingt mitnehmen?
...und wie war das mit dem Solsteinhaus, das ist jetzt noch gar nicht drin in der Planung, f**k.

Merkst du was?


----------



## udok (6. September 2017)

Hey @All,

Falkenhütte schliesst ab 09.09.2017 wegen Generalsanierung und öffnet wohl erst im Juni 2020 wieder


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2022)

Ich muss den Thread noch mal aufwärmen, da ich bei der Planung für einen Kurztrip wieder in der Gegend hängen geblieben bin.
1. Standardabfahrt Solsteinhaus nach Süden geht nach Hochzirl? Gibt es da Bike-Verbote?
2. Stanser Joch: Rentiert sich da die Abfahrt nach Norden zur Bärenbadalm. Die Auffahrt ab Stans ist ja schon ein Brett. Wie sieht es da mit Verboten aus?
3. Schleimsattel und Baumgartensattel, sollte ich da mal lang?

Habe übrigens auch noch folgende Variante für 3 Tage und 2 Übernachtungen im Kopf, ist fast schon eine Mini-Transalptirol: Scharnitz - Solsteinhaus - Zirl - Grinzens - Adolf-Pircher-Hütte - Seejoöchl - Neustift - Pinisalm - Innsbrucker Hütte - Gschnitztal - Steinach.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## McNulty (6. Januar 2022)

Verboten ist da alles - Ich war da länger nicht mehr
zu 1) falls du wieder zurück Richtung Scharnitz geht es duch die Schlossbachklamm. Aber das ist eh schwer fahrbar. Bei der Route hält sich der Trail-Anteil echt in Grenzen. 
zu 2) Abfahrt nach Norden ist auch eher kurz - bin ich bisher nur hoch. Aber Auffahrt ist auch verboten...
zu 3) kann man machen - aber auch da diverse Verbotsschilder und die Tour führt eher langweilig hoch und runter - zumindests Schleimsattel - siehe Moser Bike Guide 2 ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (6. Januar 2022)

@McNulty 
Danke, klingt nicht so super. 
Also doch die Variante ziehen, das Solsteinhaus um die ersten beiden Etappen der Transalp Tirol ergänzen. Dann geht es natürlich nicht durch die Schlossbachklamm zurück.

Ich suche was für mich und meinen Ältesten (17 Jahre). Fit ist er, aber Fahrtechnik ist nur mäßig vorhanden. Geringer Trailanteil ist da ok. Und max. S2. Dafür ist das Karwendel eigtl. perfekt.

Die von mir erwähnte Karwendel-8 (Falkenhütte + Lamsenjochhütte) käme natürlich auch in Frage (oder ich schwenke doch um und wandere mit ihm aus dem Stubaital zum Becherhaus. Da wollte ich schon immer mal hin. Aber das passt thematisch nicht mehr in diesen Thread).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Januar 2022)

Der Schleimssattel dürfte einer der wenigen Plätze im (befahrbaren" Karwendel sein, an dem du wirklich alleine unterwegs bist. Die Auffahrt von der Gern Alm aus ist schon eine Ansage und von unten bis oben sacksteil. Ansonsten siehe McNulty.


----------



## soundfreak (18. Juni 2022)

Hatten nun zu 5 (Durchschnittsalter ü. 60) die letzten 2 tage die Wettersteinrunde und die Karwendelrunde gemacht. War aber nur die Standartrunde auf forstpiste 😉
Start/ziel in jenbach - also auch inkl. talgerolle im inntal.

Kumpel u. ich waren das erstemal in der Gegend, war superschöne Durchquerung Tag 1 am Donnerstag leider 3h im Regen, dafür Tag 2 mit Karwendelhaus, Falkenhütte u. Plumsjoch umso schöner ❤❤❤

Abfahrt Plumsjoch wurde auch neu gerichtet, sacksteil, aber natürlich um einiges einfacher gegenüber früher. Mit Strom u. entsprechender Technik nun wohl auch aufwärts fahrbar.

Anzahl der Biker war noch recht überschaubar. Lt. Aussagen anderer Biker waren auch relativ viele ohne E am Weg.

Garmisch ri Mittenwald ging durch die Partnachklamm...  noch nie sowas sacksteiles gesehen 😮😮😮

Unser 69 jähriger u. noch einer haben das echt durchgedrückt... 😰


----------



## Fubbes (18. Juni 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Partnachklamm


Partnachklamm mit Radl? Das würde mich wundern...


----------



## cschaeff (18. Juni 2022)

Nicht die Klamm selbst...
Ist der Abschnitt Vordergraseck-Wildenau, da ist gut steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (18. Juni 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Nicht die Klamm selbst...
> Ist der Abschnitt Vordergraseck-Wildenau, da ist gut steil.


Genau 😀🙈

Wäre schon auch spannend zu sehen wie so eine Rampe mit einer Walze asphaltiert wird ...  😈

P.s. Wettersteinrunde bzw. Bereich Garmisch ist die nä. Tage wg. G7 Treffen recht abgesichert mit Absperrungen und Polizeikontrollen.


----------



## Southbike (21. August 2022)

Ist die alte Mosertour von Pertisau(Kombination 43 und  42 Tour) übers Lamsenjoch, Abfahrt über den grossen Ahornboden und dann über den Plumsssattel nach Pertisau noch erlaubt?
Leider ist Oesterreich nicht mehr do bikerfreundlich und habe auch irgendetwas davon gehört, dass die Auffahrt zur Lansenjochhütte über das Stallental nicht mehr legal sein sollte.
Alternative?
Danke im voraus


----------



## bobo2606 (21. August 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Ist die alte Mosertour von Pertisau(Kombination 43 und  42 Tour) übers Lamsenjoch, Abfahrt über den grossen Ahornboden und dann über den Plumsssattel nach Pertisau noch erlaubt?
> Leider ist Oesterreich nicht mehr do bikerfreundlich und habe auch irgendetwas davon gehört, dass die Auffahrt zur Lansenjochhütte über das Stallental nicht mehr legal sein sollte.
> Alternative?
> Danke im voraus



Hab bisher auch nur das

Beitrag im Thema 'Transalp: Strecken- und Hüttenmeldungen'
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transalp-strecken-und-huettenmeldungen.342467/post-18263007

dazu gelesen….

Vielleicht kann @<MM>  ja noch mehr Infos dazu geben


----------



## Glajo (26. August 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Ist die alte Mosertour von Pertisau(Kombination 43 und  42 Tour) übers Lamsenjoch, Abfahrt über den grossen Ahornboden und dann über den Plumsssattel nach Pertisau noch erlaubt?
> Leider ist Oesterreich nicht mehr do bikerfreundlich und habe auch irgendetwas davon gehört, dass die Auffahrt zur Lansenjochhütte über das Stallental nicht mehr legal sein sollte.
> Alternative?
> Danke im voraus


Ob offiziell erlaubt, weiß ich nicht. Ich war dort letzten Sommer und es es waren nicht wenige Biker unterwegs. Wir sind die Runde anders herum gefahren. Das Highlight war die Trailabfahrt vom Plumsjoch in die Eng, morgens als noch keine Wanderer unterwegs waren.


----------



## gaggo (3. September 2022)

Glajo schrieb:


> Ob offiziell erlaubt, weiß ich nicht. Ich war dort letzten Sommer und es es waren nicht wenige Biker unterwegs. Wir sind die Runde anders herum gefahren. Das Highlight war die Trailabfahrt vom Plumsjoch in die Eng, morgens als noch keine Wanderer unterwegs waren.




Interessant, ich kenne beide Richtungen , und finde es vom Lamsenjoch in die Eng um einiges spannender 🤔


----------

